# Nichtkrieg



## anam.79

Hallo!
Könnte mir jemand helfen dieses Wort zu übersetzten? ich werde fast wahnsinnig, weil ich es nicht auf die Reihe kriege...
"Nichtkrieg" auf Spanisch...Wie sagt man das denn??

Herzlichen Dank,
anam.79


----------



## capials

Bitte ,liefern Sie mehr Kontext  ! Der Titel sollte heissen "auf die Reihe kriegen "


----------



## anam.79

Vielen Dank für die Antwort...

Der Titel dieses Artikels heisst:"Neue Kriegspsychologie im Nichtkrieg am Hindukusch."

Ich hoffe das hilft.
Danke.


----------



## capials

anam.79 said:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort...
> 
> Der Titel dieses Artikels heisst:"Neue Kriegspsychologie im Nichtkrieg am Hindukusch."
> 
> Ich hoffe das hilft.
> Danke.


  Es ist ein Krieg der Nerven.Sie werden kaum ein Spanisches Wort dafür finden .Una guerra que guerra no es ; guerra fría.


----------



## anam.79

Ja, das habe ich mir schon gedacht...vielen Dank!

Ana


----------



## Alemanita

No estoy de acuerdo con capials con referencia a lo de 'guerra fría', eso es 'kalter Krieg' en alemán y es algo completamente distinto al 'Nichtkrieg', una palabra nueva, que confieso leo por primera vez aquí, en este foro, pero que entiendo en seguida, porque durante años los políticos en Alemania negaron de que los soldados alemanes estuvieran involucrados en una guerra en Afganistán. Recién hace poco un político dijo por primera vez de que están en una guerra. Para 'Nichtkrieg' propongo 'guerra que no es guerra', tal como escribió capials.


----------



## ErOtto

Una "guerra que no es guerra" es una _guerra no declarada_. (Es decir, en la que falta de "forma oficial" la declaración de guerra por parte de una o todas las partes involucradas).
En este caso, se trata de un eufemismo. En España ocurre "tres cuartos de lo mismo", cuando a la presencia de tropas en Afganistán la llaman "ayuda humanitaria" o "misión de paz".

Saludos
Er


----------



## Frank78

capials said:


> Es ist ein Krieg der Nerven.Sie werden kaum ein Spanisches Wort dafür finden .Una guerra que guerra no es ; guerra fría.



Nein, nicht ganz.

Das Wort "Nichtkrieg" ist ein Kunstprodukt.

Ich nehme an es bezieht sich darauf, dass die Politiker bisher eben *nicht* "vom Krieg in Afghanistan" sprachen. Also nur eine  Negation des Wortes "Krieg", die aber auch nicht "Frieden" heißt.

"Der *Nichtkrieg* in Afghanistan kostete schon 50 deutschen Soldaten das Leben." -> Eigentlich ein Widerspruch,da ja Soldaten nur* im* Krieg fallen.

"Nichtkrieg" wäre eine  ironische Umschreibung von "Friedenseinsatz"


----------



## ErOtto

Frank78 said:


> "Nichtkrieg" wäre eine ironische Umschreibung von "Friedenseinsatz"


 





ErOtto said:


> ... En este caso, se trata de un eufemismo... "misión de paz".


----------



## Frank78

Mein Spanisch ist gleich Null. 

Wollte nur das Wort auf Deutsch erlären.


----------

